# Не устанавливаеться apachе на gentoo

## ShanderYO

У меня опыт работы с gentoo 2 дня, но очень нужно поставить свяязку apache php mysql на vps сервер. При попытке установить apachу выдаються такие ошибки. Подскажите как исправить ничего похожего в гугле ненашел.

gentoo-openvz-~amd64-2008-11-27 ~ # emerge apache

    IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

    Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.10.1 [5.8.8-r2]

[ebuild U ] dev-lang/perl-5.12.3 [5.8.8-r5]

[ebuild U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.8 [1.05]

[ebuild U ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0d [0.9.8i] USE="-bindist* -rfc3779%"

[ebuild U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.19 [2.14.1] USE="cramfs%* ncurses%* perl%* (-uclibc)"

[ebuild N ] dev-libs/apr-1.4.2-r1 USE="urandom uuid -doc -older-kernels-compatibility"

[ebuild N ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.10 USE="berkdb gdbm -doc -freetds -ldap -mysql -odbc -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3"

[ebuild N ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.17 USE="ssl"

[ebuild N ] www-servers/apache-2.2.17 USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="auth_basic authn_file authz_host autoindex cgi dir include log_config mime mime_magic rewrite setenvif -actions -alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_alias -authn_anon -authn_dbd -authn_dbm -authn_default -authz_dbm -authz_default -authz_groupfile -authz_owner -authz_user -cache -cern_meta -cgid -charset_lite -dav -dav_fs -dav_lock -dbd -deflate -disk_cache -dumpio -env -expires -ext_filter -file_cache -filter -headers -ident -imagemap -info -log_forensic -logio -mem_cache -negotiation -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -proxy_scgi -reqtimeout -speling -status -substitute -unique_id -userdir -usertrack -version -vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork -event -itk -peruser -worker"

[blocks B ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.19)

[blocks B ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.19)

    Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

    installed at the same time on the same system.

    (sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3, installed) pulled in by

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by @system

    (sys-apps/util-linux-2.19, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/util-linux required by @system

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (dev-libs/apr-1.4.2-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

    Mike Frysinger <vapier@gentoo.org> (07 Mar 2010)

    Very old packages that people should have upgraded away from

    long ago. Courtesy mask ... time to upgrade.

    Added <sys-fs/e2fsprogs as well (halcy0n)

- sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

    IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

    Use eselect news to read news items.

----------

## mdma_zone

Там же написано, что пакеты заблокированы. О разблокировке пакетов есть информация в рукокниге (ленитесь читать).

Для разблокировки можно поставить например app-portage/autounmask или же сделать все ручками (что гараздо лучше)

----------

## ShanderYO

Спасибо проблема была решена переустановкой gentoo на более свежую версию.

----------

